# London Dungeons



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone been to London Dungeons? They claim to be a very scary haunted attraction. They also say it's fun for the family but may be unsuitable for small children. 
We'll be in London this spring and I'd like to see it. Would you take a 6 year old?


----------

